# Ayuda con Fuente Regulada.



## SergsO (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenas a todos, soy reciente en este foro, el cual me ha ayudado con bastante cosas, en esta ocasión escribo porque necesito ayuda para la construcción de una*FUENTE REGULADA DE 1 Amp.* pero con las siguientes características. 

1. Debe poseer una sección de tensión fija de 5 volts, con protección contra corto circuito. (La protección puede ser transistorizada o utilizando relé u otras mixta) con un indicador de corto circuito.
1. Debe poseer una sección de tensión variable de 0 a 20 voltios, la misma debe incluir su circuito de protección contra corto circuito, con su respectivo indicador de corto.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar, se lo agradecería bastante.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 2, 2012)

Buscando en el foro inicialmente, encontré este circuito.



Necesito algo así, pero solo falta incluirle la protección contra corto circuito más un con un indicador.

También necesito saber el transformador que debo usar para que me entregue la fuente variable de 0-20v 1amp. Y que mas se necesitaría cambiar para que funcione correctamente.

¿Los Diodos D1-D4 pueden ser 1N4004?

¿Y según lei D5 y D6 seria de 1N4007, es correcto?

Espero que alguien me ayude


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 6, 2012)

No se para que quieres eso de la proteccion, pero los diodos esta bien lo que dices, pueden ser cualquiera de esos dos, la unica diferencia entre los que mencionaste, es lo que soportan a la
Inversa.. Usa todos 1N4007.. Y la indicacion de corto circuito la podes hacer con un led.. Que
Cuando se apague es porque va a estar en corto circuito.. Porque proteccion ya tiene la que
Elejistes como ejemplo. Fuerte abrazo.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias  Y en que manera puedo colocar el LED para hacer lo que me indicas? 
Por otra parte tengo un transformador de 18 V - 1 Amp Si utilizo ese transformador no tengo que cambiar ningun condensador ni nada cierto?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 8, 2012)

bueno tendrias que usar un capacitor electrolitico de 35v a 2200uf pero seria mejor usar uno de 35v a 3300uf
ya que 18v Ac al ser rectificados dara un voltage de 25vDC aproximadamente
los didos estan bien, siempre y cuando uses los 4 didos rectificdores del transformador

la proteccion ya esta incluida con el circuito. son D5 y D6

el led que te indique que estas haciendo corto con las puntas de salida,
seria conectar la patita negativa del led al negativo del cirtcuito y una resistencia en serie ala patita positiva del led de unos 2 k y el extremo de esa resistencia al positivo de tencion ( entrda de tension al lm317 )


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> _*bueno tendias que usar un transformador de 35v a 2200uf *_pero seria mejor usar uno de 35v a 3300uf........



  _*bueno tendias que usar un transformador de 35v a 2200uf *_  

¿ De que cosa estas hablando ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 8, 2012)

jajajaja que cosas pongo, lo ciento quise decir capacitor electrolitico de 35v a 3300uf 

ya esta corregido gracias amigo Fogonazo


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, he montando el el Protoboard el circuito, la Fuente Fija me arroja 4.98 V y la Variable con un Capacitor de 2200uf a 63 V (el que pude conseguir) me varia hasta 17.7 V tratare de conseguir el otro capacitor que me indicaste para ver si me varia hasta los 20 v.

Para medir la intensidad que me arroja tengo que poner una carga a la salida no? Y medir con el multimetro desde ahi, podrían ayudarme recordando la formula que tengo que aplicar para saber que resistencia usar de carga?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 8, 2012)

El cambiar el capacitor de la fuente, no va a mejorar el voltaje de salida para obtener los 20v que tu quieres
ya que tu regulador es de 17v 
lo mejor seria poner un transistor de potencia como el 2N3055 o TIP35 a la salida de tu regulador

en la salida del regulador colocar una resistencia de 10 ohms a un watt y colocar esa resistencia a
la base del 2N3055
el colector va al positivo de tu fuente y el emisor seria tu salida de voltage variable
donde con el potenciometro tu eliges los 20v que quieres


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahh ok ok, muchas gracias por tu ayuda  tratare de probar mañana lo del transistor. Y publicare los resultados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> .....no va a mejorar el voltaje de salida para obtener los 20v que tu quieres ya que *tu regulador es de 17v* ..........



    

¿ De que cosa estas hablando ahora  ?



SergsO dijo:


> Ahh ok ok, muchas gracias por tu ayuda  tratare de probar mañana lo del transistor. Y publicare los resultados.



¿ Que tensión de salida posee tu transformador ?


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tensión de salida posee tu transformador ?



EL Transformador indica que es de 18 v, pero midiendo con el Multimetro Digital marca unos 20.5 V


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

SergsO dijo:


> EL Transformador indica que es de 18 v, pero midiendo con el Multimetro Digital marca unos 20.5 V



¿ Este valor es en alterna o ya rectificado y filtrado.?


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

En Alterna, Cuando es Rectificado acabo de medir y me da 27.1 vdc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

SergsO dijo:


> En Alterna, Cuando es Rectificado acabo de medir y me da 27.1 vdc.



Entonces, deberías poder conseguir hasta unos 24V (Aproximadamente) a la salida del LM317, esto según la carga que le vallas a colocar.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Pero a la Salida del LM317, midiendo en vació me llega solo hasta 17.7 vdc  No entiendo porque.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

SergsO dijo:


> Pero a la Salida del LM317, midiendo en vació me llega solo hasta 17.7 vdc  No entiendo porque.



Revisa los valores de la resistencia y el potenciómetro que ajustan tensión.
¿ De que valor el electrolítico que filtra la fuente ?
¿ Estas rectificando con 4 diodos como en el esquema ?


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Estoy rectificando con un Puente Rectificador 15 A 500 V.
El condensador después del puente es de 2200uf - 63 v
Y en vez de la Resistencia de 120 ohmios tengo una de 150 ohmios.
Y el potenciometro es de 2k.
Y el condensador de la salida es de 1uf a 63v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2012)

SergsO dijo:


> Estoy rectificando con un Puente Rectificador 15 A 500 V.
> El condensador después del puente es de 2200uf - 63 v
> Y en vez de la Resistencia de 120 ohmios tengo una de *150 ohmios*.
> Y el potenciometro es de 2k.
> Y el condensador de la salida es de 1uf a 63v.



Hay tienes el problema.

Consigue una resistencia de 120Ω y cambiala.

O mejor, reemplaza la resistencia de 150 por una de *240Ω* y el potenciómetro por otro de *5KΩ* para conseguir una mejor regulación.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 8, 2012)

Imaginaba que podría ser eso  Pero no tenia mas resistencias a la mano, bueno muchisimas gracias  Esperare a mañana para salir a comprar eso y probar de nuevo.


----------



## mzkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

Este led de indicacion de corto tambien se puede poner en una fuente de 0 a -20 ?
y como se colocaria?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 9, 2012)

¿ De que cosa estas hablando ahora  ?


gacias fogonazo. bueno es que se supone que el regulador entrega 17v a 17.5v
en trabajo normal y forzandolo un poco. pues entrega mas voltaje.
pero mi idea es dejar el regulador tranquilo y descansando, y dejarle el trabajo duro y pesado
al transistor ( claro con su disipador ) ademas de que me aguantaria mas amperaje de salida 
bueno es un idea que me salio de repente.
lastimas mi cucharon  jejejeje
gracias denuevo fogonazo
me puse sentimental
PD: como puedo citar el mensaje como tu. yo no puedo o mas bien no see como


----------



## mzkarma (Feb 11, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:


> No se para que quieres eso de la proteccion, pero los diodos esta bien lo que dices, pueden ser cualquiera de esos dos, la unica diferencia entre los que mencionaste, es lo que soportan a la
> Inversa.. Usa todos 1N4007.. Y la indicacion de corto circuito la podes hacer con un led.. Que
> Cuando se apague es porque va a estar en corto circuito.. Porque proteccion ya tiene la que
> Elejistes como ejemplo. Fuerte abrazo.



de este led pregunto, para una fuente dual de 0 a +-20, como colocar ese led para el lado negativo?


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 11, 2012)

El negativo del led derecho al negativo de la fuente y en el positivo del led una resistencia
De 2K o por ahí, hay que probar, pero empieza con eso, si el led esta muy bajo, le pones un
Poco menos.. Y el otro extremo conductor de la resistencia al positivo de la fuente.. 



Si no lo otro es un led que se prenda cuando quede en corto, por ejemplo uno verde para el
Trabajo normal y uno rojo para el corto.. Es facil, si quieres lo
Dibujo sensillo y te lo mando. Cualquier cosa me avisas.. :buenpost::buenpost::buenpost::buenpost::buenpost:

Aqui te mando algo sensillo y barato, lo cual se encenderia el led rojo si estuviera en corto
Siempre y cuando se quemara el fusible, que en ese caso lo haria.. Y aunque te parezca un
Problema lo del fusible, podrias emplear los que van con el casquillo para afuera del gabinete
Y tener de repuesto, eso evitaria quemar los diodos D4 y D5 que aunque sean la proteccion,
Es mas engorroso cambiarlos si se quemaran por corto circuito, ya que implicaria prender
El soldador, tener estaño, los diodos y el tiempo perdido.. Un abrazo y espero que te sea
De ayuda.


----------



## Quique40 (Feb 12, 2012)

hola necesito un poquito de ayuda, estoy construyendo una fuente doble, una parte es de 1,2 a 12 volt y 4 amperios. esa no me da problema. el problema lo tengo en la otra que es de 30 vol (en teoria) pero el trafo me da 14+14 y despues del puente rectificador me saca 41.5 volt. hay algun regulador para bajar el voltaje de 41.5 a 30. o algun integrado que pueda regular los 41.5 volt. el problema es que el lm317 me lo funde, debe ser exceso de voltaje. y el lm350 idem de lo mismo. si la fuente se me queda con 40 volt. no pasa nada. el tema es no gastar más pelas en otro trafo.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mzkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te mando algo sensillo y barato, lo cual se encenderia el led rojo si estuviera en corto
> Siempre y cuando se quemara el fusible, que en ese caso lo haria.. Y aunque te parezca un
> Problema lo del fusible, podrias emplear los que van con el casquillo para afuera del gabinete
> Y tener de repuesto, eso evitaria quemar los diodos D4 y D5 que aunque sean la proteccion,
> ...




corrigeme si estoy mal, el numero 1 y 2 son la bobina
el 3 es el contacto comun
el 4 el normal abierto
y el 5 normal cerrado

y hay no faltaria colocolar un diodo en antiparalelo a las entradas de la bobina?


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 12, 2012)

Es correcto y puedes poner un diodo

Me quede pensando en lo que me dijiste de las patas del rele, yo no las numere
Mzcarma.. El rele si lo tenes en tu mano y pones los conectores patas para arriba, vas a ver
Que de un lado hay 3 patas y 2 del otro como esta en el dibujo que te hice en donde hay 3 patas, las 2 de la punta son la bobina y la del medio es el comun, y del lado que hay dos patas la de la derecha es el
Normal cerrado y la de la izquierda es el normal abierto..



Aqui te mando nuevamente la foto pero te lo numere y le puse descripcion, espero te sirva,
Fuerte abrazo y suerte con tu proyecto mzcarma.



Y el didodo le pones un 1N4007 o similar entre el 1 y 3,(bobina).. El extremo conductor que
Tiene el anillo gris del diodo va a la pata 3 del rele y el otro extremo va en la pata 1.



El diodo en paralelo y no antiparalelo, con la bobina del relé cumple la función de absorber las tensiones que se generan en todos los circuitos inductivos.. Es un detalle que tienes que saber para otros proyectos
Si se tratase de algun componente parecido. Espero que te alla servido y estoy a la orden.



Quique40 dijo:


> hola necesito un poquito de ayuda, estoy construyendo una fuente doble, una parte es de 1,2 a 12 volt y 4 amperios. esa no me da problema. el problema lo tengo en la otra que es de 30 vol (en teoria) pero el trafo me da 14+14 y despues del puente rectificador me saca 41.5 volt. hay algun regulador para bajar el voltaje de 41.5 a 30. o algun integrado que pueda regular los 41.5 volt. el problema es que el lm317 me lo funde, debe ser exceso de voltaje. y el lm350 idem de lo mismo. si la fuente se me queda con 40 volt. no pasa nada. el tema es no gastar más pelas en otro trafo.  Gracias de antemano.



La que tienes problema tambien es de 4 amperios? Porque si es asi, vas a tener que usar el
LM317 como regulador nada mas y colocarle en la salida 2N3055 con
Generosos Disipadores de calor.. El LM317 trabajando al maximo te da 1.5 amperios y
Si no me equivoco 32 volt.. No tengo el datasheet ahora, pero si es asi,
Siempre se te va a quemar, no puedes sacar mas de 1.5 amperios y eso
Es trabajando al maximo.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 13, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te mando algo sensillo y barato, lo cual se encenderia el led rojo si estuviera en corto
> Siempre y cuando se quemara el fusible, que en ese caso lo haria.. Y aunque te parezca un
> Problema lo del fusible, podrias emplear los que van con el casquillo para afuera del gabinete
> Y tener de repuesto, eso evitaria quemar los diodos D4 y D5 que aunque sean la proteccion,
> ...



 Intentare hacer esto, creo que es lo que busco, por cierto como tengo que comprar el Rele? (Soy Noob y no he utilizado uno nunca  )


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 13, 2012)

SergsO dijo:


> Intentare hacer esto, creo que es lo que busco, por cierto como tengo que comprar el Rele? (Soy Noob y no he utilizado uno nunca  )



Bueno el rele puede ser de 12 volt, como los que se usan en alarmas, conoces?
O tambien hay de 24 volt, pero te recomiendo el de 12 volt...


----------



## SergsO (Feb 13, 2012)

En mi caso tendria que utilizar dos Rele no? Uno para cada fuente, las de 5 vdc y la variable de 0-20 vdc no? Y para las dos utilizo el de 12? O para la de 5 utilizo uno de 12v y para la variable la de 24v?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 14, 2012)

utiliza un rele para cada fuente.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 15, 2012)

Cuando fui a la tienda de electrónica a preguntar sobre los rele, me dijeron que no tenían, pero me ofrecieron uno de *12 voltios de 8 patas* y me dijeron que ese podría servir como *dos reles*, mas no lo compre porque, primero no sabría como instalarlo y segundo, es algo costoso, asi que primero pense en pasarme por aqui a preguntar si ese serviria y como se podria utilizar para ponerlo como indico *djrichineon.*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)

yo optaria por algo mas facil. mira


tiene la misma funcion y sin comprar los reles 

ademas de que tu led no se quema por que tiene resistencia limitadora 

en el diagrama del rele que te dejaron. el led se quemaria de inmediato al poner la fuente
ya que no tiene resistencia limitadora 

comprueba este metodo antes de comprar el rele

y analiza el funcionamiento. por ejemplo que pasa al chocar las puntas de salida

PD: no see como poner las miniaturas mas grandes, si alguien me dice como se los agradeceria


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 15, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> yo optaria por algo mas facil. mira
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67364
> 
> tiene la misma funcion y sin comprar los reles
> ...



El led se apagaria si se cortara el fusible por un corto, y eso es de esperarse, el circuito
Del rele le enciende el led cuando se corta, no se apaga como el que tu le mostras.. Esa es la
Simple diferencia.. Yo ya le dije que ponga un led verde para monitorear la fuente, con una
Resistencia de 2K o menos, solo hay que probar, y que haga lo del rele para que un led rojo
Se encendiera en el caso de un corto.. Y lo de la resistencia limitadora es evidente, yo no
Conozco un led que funcione con 20 volt.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:


> El led se apagaria si se cortara el fusible por un corto, y eso es de esperarse, el circuito
> Del rele le enciende el led cuando se corta, no se apaga como el que tu le mostras.. Esa es la
> Simple diferencia.. Yo ya le dije que ponga un led verde para monitorear la fuente, con una
> Resistencia de 2K o menos, solo hay que probar, y que haga lo del rele para que un led rojo
> ...




Tienes toda la razon.
pero no lo tomes personal. estamos para ayudar, ono?
cada quien tiene un punto de vista distinto.

lo del rele esta muy bien. nadamas que habria que poner otro led entre la patilla 1 y 4 led rele
con una resistencia limitadora

saludos


----------



## SergsO (Feb 16, 2012)

Y agradezco la ayuda de todos  La verdad todo me ha servido de mucho, por cierto los resultados de la Fuente Original me dieron en la Fija unos 4.8 Vdc y en la Variable de 1.2 vdc hasta 21.6 Vdc, valores que me sirven.

Con respecto a la protección, me conviene es que el LED se prenda cuando exista un cortocircuito, por eso creo que me conviene más lo de el relé, pero en la tienda de electrónica no encuentro de 5 patas, sino que me venden uno de 8 de 12V que como dije anteriormente me dijeron que puede servir como dos en uno, pero antes de comprarlo quiero saber si serviría o no.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 16, 2012)

yo en mi caja de cosas electronicas tengo como 10 reles de 5 patas jejeje 
todos me los he encontrado en circuitos que no funcionaban,
por eso no te puedo ayudar en el coneccionado.del rele de 8 patas.

tengo una duda,
cuando exista un corto el rele prenderia un led indicando el corto
has tus pruebas en una protoboard antes de hacer el pcb
recuerda colocar el fusible de por lo menos 2A 
estria bueno que se prendiera el led, 
buscare un led de doble color,  rojo y verde
y realizare mis pruebas. ya que yo tengo los reles, y te digo si funciona vale


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 16, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> yo en mi caja de cosas electronicas tengo como 10 reles de 5 patas jejeje
> todos me los he encontrado en circuitos que no funcionaban,
> por eso no te puedo ayudar en el coneccionado.del rele de 8 patas.
> 
> ...



La verdad me sorprende todo esto !! Haber el led rojo se prende cuando se quema el fusible.. 
No entiendo porque es tan dificil de entender y tan sensillo de hacer.. Para hacer
Este circuito basico, se necesita sentido comun, no electronica.. Porque es tan basico que no da
Para extenderse mucho.. El rele doble sirve,, pregunta cuales son las 2 patas de la bobina y los
2 normales abiertos, 2 normales cerrados, y 2 comunes.. Pide que se te haga un diagrama,
Ellos tienen que saber usarlo, ya que los venden.. Saludos.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 28, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:


> La verdad me sorprende todo esto !! Haber el led rojo se prende cuando se quema el fusible..
> No entiendo porque es tan dificil de entender y tan sensillo de hacer.. Para hacer
> Este circuito basico, se necesita sentido comun, no electronica.. Porque es tan basico que no da
> Para extenderse mucho.. El rele doble sirve,, pregunta cuales son las 2 patas de la bobina y los
> ...



Pude conseguir los dos rele de 12 vdc y las patas vienen de la siguiente manera, quisiera saber si la forma de conectarlo como dijiste es la siguiente :


Donde dice de frente es como se ve cuando uno lo conecta en el Protoboard, y al lado es cuando lo ves desde las patas.

Otra pregunta, para el LED rojo ¿la resistencia limitadora basta con una de 2k?


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Creo que el que tu pusiste como 4 y 5 son la bobina, el 3 es el comun, el 2 es el normal
Cerrado y el 1 el normal abierto, pero te recomendaria agarrar un tester y medir en las patas,
La medida 0 o la mas baja que te de, es el comun y normal cerrado, donde te de la medida
Baja pero no tanto como 0, es la bobina, y cuando encuentres la bobina, pruebas darle
12 volt y si pega y despega, ahí con las 3 patas que te sobran, primero buscas la lectura
Cerrada, y despues conectas el rele a los 12 volt en la bobina y si escuchas que pega
Mides que te de cerrado, ahí puedes identificar el normal cerado, normal abierto y comun..
Y por otro lado la resistencia de 2K no porque es una fuente variable, lo cual
Si la pones al maximo se te va a quemar, y si la pones al minimo no va a encender...
Tienes que poner un diodo zener de 3 volt por 1 what.. Y perdon la demora
Pero estoy instalando un CCTV enorme en uruguay.. 32 camaras con infrarrojo, 20 ocultas,
10 microfonos ocultos, y 8 camaras exteriores.. Estoy a mil y recien empese con los cableados,
Es para la empresa prosegur.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

No te preocupes, gracias por contestar  Identifique los pines del rele y todo bien, pero monte todo tal y como esta en el diagrama para la fuente variable con un Diodo Zener de 3.3 y no me funciono :S por mas que lo intento, y por mas que probé nada que me daba, y busque la manera de entender que pasaba pero nada. El fusible nunca se me fue, y el LED no prendía. Bueno de tantos intentos que hice actualmente la fuente ya ni funciona  Estoy intentando arreglarla (monte y desmonte todo sin circuito de protección y cambie algunos componentes y nada) En fin, soy un desastre


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Vamos a empezar por lo mas facil, y ordenadamente, medir el tranformador, despues el puente de diodos, y de ahí para adelante, me fijo en la fuente y te contesto, pero una duda, vos hiciste
Un corto circuito o no?


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

Si, si hice un corto para ver si encendía el led.


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya mire la fuente... Fijate si tiene voltage en el VIN del 7805 o 317.. Y la conexion del rele
Esta bien, el diodo zener es para estabilizar el voltaje en 3.3 para que no se queme el led, y
Se enciende cuando se corta el fusible.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

Si yo entiendo como funciona el circuito, mas el problema que se me presento es que el Fusible nunca se cortaba, pero cuando hacia el corto si se activaba el rele, estoy usando Fusibles Europeos de 1 Amp, tambien tengo de 0.5mA pero no los llegue a probar porque de un momento a otro la fuente se estropeo y ahorita estoy intentando arreglarla.


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, si hiciste un corto y no se quemo el fusible, se quemo el 317 si lo
Hiciste en la variable, remplazalo y listo, pero ademas de eso, deberas poner
Un fusible mas chico, yo diria de abajo para arriba, o sea, empezar con uno de
200mh, y hacer el corto, y ver que pasa, pero para probar si anda lo de el rele
Basta con sacarlo manualmente y deberia prender el led rojo, ahora, (el fusible era de 12 volt
O de 250 volt)?



Y otra cosa!!! Que los reguladores tienen que tener un disipador, los dos, pero mas que nada
El 317, y con su grasa termica, porque al ser una fuente de un amper el regulador trabaja muy exijido, ya que son de 1 amper maximo.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

Es lo que hice, reemplazar el 317, pero aun no funciona, ahorita ando haciendo las pruebas para tener la fuente que tenia al principio para luego trabajar con lo del rele. El diodo zener va antes del LED y polarizado inversamente? Así fue como lo coloque.


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Cualquier duda estoy en linea porque cuando tu escribes
Me llega un correo a mi blackberry y entro derecho del cel.. Asi que
A las ordenes.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:


> Pero para probar si anda lo de el rele
> Basta con sacarlo manualmente y deberia prender el led rojo, ahora?



Como que sacarlo manualmente? 
De verdad muchas gracias por la ayuda, estoy como desesperado jajaja


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

El diodo zener va en serie con el led, osea.. Tu tienes una pata del led
Que va a negativo, y la que va a positivo la conectas al diodo zener, y conectando eso
Nos sobra el otro extremo del diodo zener, que va al positivo..
 Fijate que el anillo del diodo apunte hacia el led.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

djrichineon dijo:


> El diodo zener va en serie con el led, osea.. Tu tienes una pata del led
> Que va a negativo, y la que va a positivo la conectas al diodo zener, y conectando eso
> Nos sobra el otro extremo del diodo zener, que va al positivo..
> Fijate que el anillo del diodo apunte hacia el led.



Si, asi lo conecte, y la otra punta del diodo zener la conecte a Normal Cerrado de la Bobina.


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Me refiero a sacar el fusible, o cortarlo, no se como lo colocaste,
Si con socalo o soldado o de los que tienen rosca. Pero me referia al fusible,
Cortandole la circulacion de corriente.

Lo que me dices del diodo conectado al normal cerrado esta
Bien.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

Coloque el fusible en este tipo de portafusible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pero lo que yo no entiendo es, porque si no se corta el fusible, cuando uno las dos puntas de la fuente, se activa el rele? Eso deberia pasar? No se deberia activar solo cuanto el rele se corte?



Por otro lado, el rele de 12 vdc no funciona para la fuente de 5 fija, eso quiere decir que tengo que comprar un rele mas bajo verdad?


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Lo que me dices del rele me suena raro que se pegue si no se corta el
Fusible, pero en fin, cumple la funcion, ahora dejame simularlo si te sirve
Para desconectar la etapa de corriente... Y el rele de 12 volt en la fase de 5
Volt, es normal que no funcione, hay que ponerle uno mas chico,
Pero eso ya lo dije antes en otro mensaje.



Mañana lo hago ese circuito y te digo que me pasa, lo voy a hacer con una
Fuente regulada de 1.2 a 15.6 que tengo, y voy a colocarle el diagrama del rele
Asi puedo probar realmente que pasa y que hay que cambiar, ya que la fuente que tengo
Tambien la hice con un LM317. Yo te escribo en la tarde, tambien si puedes
Sacale una foto al circuito, del lado de los componentes, fuerte abrazo


----------



## SergsO (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok esta bien, entonces espero para mañana  Y en cuanto pueda subo una foto, por los momentos no tengo como tomarla, asi que la publicaria mañana en la mañana, de nuevo gracias.


----------



## djrichineon (Mar 1, 2012)

Bueno estuve haciendo pruebas y llegue a una solución... En donde yo puse que iba un fusible, cambialo por una resistencia de 6 Ohms 5 W.. O 2 de 12 Ohms 5 W en paralelo.. Yo hice pruebas y te comento que es mucho mejor !!! Porque la resistencia no se quema y permite proteger la fuente, ya que si hay un cortocircuito, la resistencia lo absorbe haciendo que en la punta caiga el volatge y no se queme el LM317.. Y por otro lado el rele pierde lo suficiente para despegarse y encender el led.. Te mando fotos de la resistencia, yo en mi caso lo que tenia eran 2 de 12 Ohms 5 W y las puse en paralelo.. Tampoco se si hay de 6 Ohms 5 W.. Nunca compre..



Algunas fotos de la fuente que use para probar y de el diagrama que hice
Con el tipo de rele que te dije que se usaba en alarmas.


----------

